# Cupramine to treat Ramshorn Snail Problem



## Molly Man

Hello Fello Aquarists:
How is everyone? I am fine. My fish however, could be better. I've had an ongoing problem with ramshorn snails in my 65 gallon freshwater tank. I don't really want to tear down the tank and really don't have the extra tanks and facilities to do so. So, I bought some Cupramine at the suggestion of someone at one of the large chain pet stores. He said they used Cupramine to control snails in their tank. According to the directions, after the first dose and subsequent second dose, you have to leave the dosage level at that strength for 14 days. Does this mean I shouldn't do my regular weekly water changes for that time period. Also, I have read that some fish may react badly to this stuff. And will it even work. Thanks for your thoughts on the subject...

*c/p*


----------



## navigator black

It's not a route I would have taken - you are effectively poisoning a tank, and that always has an element of gambling to it. I've used copper meds against oodinium, but not at as high a concentration as you'd need for snails. I haven't used the brand you have though.
I hate snails, but am unconvinced about using copper against them in a closed system. I'm probably more cautious, as copper has been suggested as cause for infertility in the livebearers I breed - I don't use it with swordtails or other Xiphophorus. Then again, I have not read the studies to back that up. 
If it even works you'll have 14 days of rotting snails with no water changes.


----------



## jrman83

Copper would have to be a last ditch effort before total breakdown of my tank. Too many bad things happen because of it. Effective, but one of the most, if not the most, dangerous things to use in your tank. 

Since this med doesn't specifically target snails and it is only supposed to harm inverts, what happens if your snails keep on ticking? What then? 

I have these snails in my shrimp tank. I smash all I can see and I won't see them for a few days after that. Of the 3 types I have in all of my tanks, these seem to be one of the easier to control just by killing all I see.

Good luck.


----------



## claygriffith01

If you feel like scooping them out and sending them I'd be happy to take all the snails you can get out of the tank (after the copper treatment if fully complete and cleaned from the water). My convicts love snails. I dropped in a ramshorn the size of a dime in the tank and they had it out of the shell in seconds.


----------



## snail

Can I ask why you don't like the snails? Most people find that they can control them well enough just by not overfeeding and removal/crushing of the ones you see. Some people are creeped out by them or think they are ugly. Although some snails can eat live plants I have found most common pest snails plant safe. I even feel a few snails add to the balance of the tank.


----------



## Molly Man

Thanks for all the good advice everyone. I'll keep it in mind while deciding what to do. I didn't give the complete story in my original post. I didn't want to complicate matters. I also have the same snails in my 45 gallon . I would like to keep them in there. I feed the smaller snails to my figure eight puffer and my green spotted puffer ( They go nuts over them). They also help with algae control. I have tried controlling any over feeding issues and I do regular tank maintenance. My 65 gallon tank is simply over run by hundreds of them, mostly small -medium size. I have angel fish in there that spawn regularly and they had wrigglers for the first time since I've had them. I didn't have an extra tank at the time to move them and unfortunately the parents ended up eating them. I just set up a new tank in case they have a successful spawn. I see the snails go after the angel eggs many times. Sometimes the angels are able to knock them off or I do it, but I can't watch it 24/7. I'd rather just get rid of them totally from that tank and be done with it. 
Thanks


----------



## snail

Molly Man said:


> I see the snails go after the angel eggs many times. Sometimes the angels are able to knock them off or I do it, but I can't watch it 24/7. I'd rather just get rid of them totally from that tank and be done with it.
> Thanks


Ok, I see the problem if they are going after the eggs, I'd want rid of them too! Although I would balance the loss of a few eggs against the negatives of medicating the whole tank. As well as possible health risks to the fish I wouldgets into the tank and may make it hard to keep inverts like shrimp later on. avoid using copper based meds in a display tank if at all possible because it Some people say that a tank where copper has been used can never again be used as Reef tank.

Only one snail or snail egg has to survive the meds and you'll be back where you started, it's also very hard to prevent reintroduction of snails if you ever add plants to the tank.


----------



## Molly Man

I've decided to live with the snails. I don't want to contaminate my 65 gallon tank. Thanks for all the good advice.
:animated_fish_swimm

;o)


----------



## snail

You could try baiting them to get them in larger numbers. I saw someone who puts a bit of chicken under a glass then pulls it out and it attracts lots of snails. Then your puffer can have them


----------



## Dafo

Hi!

There were a few "friendly" methods listed above to control the snails in your tank. I don't agree with any of chemical ways as that would destroy the whole system. However far most effective natural way is to put in some of snail eating snails Anetome Helena - this will drastically reduce the number of Ramshorn's in a matter of few weeks and is totally natural way of solving problem. (You won't have any problems with Helena snail- they don't need any special care and there is no way to overbreed, they are also not threat to any other organisms and are nice looking after all) There are also some of snail eating fishes like botia's but are more sensitive to water param's and aquarium volume.


----------



## Molly Man

Thanks for all the great advice and ideas. Using chicken for bait sounds interesting. At the very least I'll be able to easily catch more food for my puffers.
Also, the the Anetome Helena Snail idea sounds promising. I'll have to try them out. 
Thanks and God Bless,
Steve


----------



## claygriffith01

I second Dafo on the Anetome Helena (assassin snails). They pretty much go unnoticed unless there is meat in the tank for them, then they are all over it. I had pond snails when my convicts were too small to eat them and 2 assassin snails wiped them out right away. Now I put in as many "pest" snails as I can get for my convicts to eat. The assassins get some occasionally but for the most part seem to just hang around until there is something good for them to eat.


----------

